
The sane intuition behind 0.999... ≠ 1 - foobuzzHN
http://foobuzz.github.io/9999999999999999999999999999999999999999/
======
ahirbudhnya
I would suggest OP to take a look at Dedekind's construction of reals using
his namesake "cuts". Definitely worth enjoying if this article is any
indication in that direction.

